# Tastatur eingabe  - in Array(?)



## manja (24. November 2003)

class blabla{
public static void main (String[]args)
{
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new ImputStreamReader(System.in));
Stríng haha;
while((haha = in.readLine() !=null )
...
und weiter brauche diese haha in Array imgewandelt (Problem - kenne die Länge nicht)
und überhaupt habe keine Ahnung wie es gehen kann...
Irgendwie mit Integer.parseInt?
Danke


----------



## NetPerformance (24. November 2003)

Huhu .. 

Ich habe die letzten 2 Postings von dir nicht verstanden !
Wie lautet die Aufgabenstellung ? 

Falls du Integer in ein Array speichern möchtest, musst du zunächst ein Array deklarieren und anschließend das Array in eine Schleife mit Werten belegen.

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## manja (24. November 2003)

Wie lautet die Aufgabenstellung ? 
(Z.b. ich gebe von Tastatur einige Zahlen ein, die ich anschließend sortiere (deshalb- brauche Array)

Falls du Integer in ein Array speichern möchtest, musst du zunächst ein Array deklarieren und anschließend das Array in eine Schleife mit Werten belegen
(wenn ich sogar nicht weiß, wieviele  Zahlen von Tastatur eingeben werden? 
Kannst du bissl erläutern? ).


----------

